# Frosty and I attempted Rally Advanced today



## lily cd re

That is wonderful news! I am not familiar with those videos but I will look them up. Have you looked at the videos the AKC put up on YouTube for new signs? They are pretty good since the teams are judges with their dogs. I found it useful for making sense out of signs that I couldn't get the finesse of from the wording of the signs and the descriptions.


Remember now that you are working off leash that as long as you stay in place and can get Frosty back to you if he leaves (think Lily going to check out a pile of tennis balls on a figure 8 with distractions) you are still able to retry that station. Also if for some reason he leaves the ring and you can get him to come back without moving and without anyone touching him you are still good (have had to do that once or twice too over the years).


----------



## zooeysmom

Thank you for the tips, Catherine! I am soooo glad we didn't have the figure 8 with distractions or we really would have been doomed. Haha, that and the broad jump, which we've only schooled at half the width he jumps. Yes, I have watched every AKC sign video including the new ones, multiple times, through Advanced. They are very helpful! 

Here's the link to Dee Dee's DVDs (which I actually ordered the digital copies of): https://ddsdogtraining.com/product-category/dvds/rally-series/


----------



## Mfmst

Congratulations Team Frosty! That’s a big win-win!!!


----------



## Johanna

Congratulations! :cheers2:
That was a great run - we are all proud of you!


----------



## zooeysmom

Thank you so much, Mary and Johanna!


----------



## Skylar

Wow, congratulations team Frosty. I’m impressed how you handled the oops moments. 

The off leash is so hard keeping their focus from the beginning to the end. Babykins twice zoomed in rally at the last sign and I couldn’t get her back. It’s frustrating and I’ve been working on this. 

Love the Ugly Sweaters.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

What a wonderful win!!! I am so happy and proud for you and Frosty!


----------



## Muggles

Huge congrats to you both! I love your jumper [emoji3526] It’s the downside of a summer Christmas haha [emoji6]


----------



## zooeysmom

Thank you, Skylar and Molly! 

Skylar, Frosty and I have competed so many times in Rally that I don't get too nervous anymore. Being able to be clearheaded about repeating signs or mistakes and not automatically panicking and thinking it's over has saved us many times. You're doing great with Babykins. Do you do Fenzi stuff with her?

Haha, thank you, Muggles


----------



## Skylar

zooeysmom said:


> Do you do Fenzi stuff with her?D


No, do you find it helpful? One of my trainers had me signup for agility with Susan Garrett. I just joined and I’m impressed with what I’ve looked at so far, but these are exercises to help in running agility.


----------



## zooeysmom

Skylar said:


> No, do you find it helpful? One of my trainers had me signup for agility with Susan Garrett. I just joined and I’m impressed with what I’ve looked at so far, but these are exercises to help in running agility.


I actually don't do the Fenzi training, but my friend who owns Frosty's niece does and she loves it, finds it very helpful in rally training and beyond.


----------



## Asta's Mom

Congratulations to you and Frosty - love to hear about events, even tho Asta will never make a trial dog.


----------



## zooeysmom

Thank you, Claire :love2: There are so many sports out there besides trialing though--if you're interested, you should try one or two!


----------



## Mufar42

Wow Congratulations! to both you and Frosty! Rally sounds like a lot of fun and a whole lot of work. Job well done!


----------



## lily cd re

I haven't done much in the way of full courses with Denise Fenzi, but there are a lot of really nice webinars.


----------



## Click-N-Treat

Way to go! That's fantastic! Learning how to relax in the ring is so important and you did it. Good for you! This made me really happy. Whoo hoo!


----------



## zooeysmom

Mufar42 said:


> Wow Congratulations! to both you and Frosty! Rally sounds like a lot of fun and a whole lot of work. Job well done!


Thank you, Mufar--hard work and a lot of fun is exactly how I would describe the rally experience!



Click-N-Treat said:


> Way to go! That's fantastic! Learning how to relax in the ring is so important and you did it. Good for you! This made me really happy. Whoo hoo!


Thank you, Click! How sweet. :hug:




lily cd re said:


> I haven't done much in the way of full courses with Denise Fenzi, but there are a lot of really nice webinars.


I watched one of her free webinars and it was fantastic. I get a little overwhelmed with the whole Fenzi academy stuff (it's expensive too), but I really believe in her philosophy of putting the dog first and finding what really motivates them.


----------



## StormeeK

Congratulations ZMom and Frosty!! Great Job! Sounds like you just keep getting better and better and having fun. Love your ribbon picture!


----------



## zooeysmom

Thank you, Stormee! Nice when all the hard work pays off!


----------



## lily cd re

You know, every time I look at the title for this thread I think it is not right. You did more than attempt Rally Advanced. You succeeded quite nicely in rally advanced. Even though I am sure future legs will be nice scores in the 90s you did a good job supporting Frosty to collect that 89 given the rocky start and other glitches. The title should be "Frosty and I Got Our First Q in Rally Advanced!"


----------



## zooeysmom

All right, so it is a little click-baity :lol:


----------



## lily cd re

zooeysmom said:


> All right, so it is a little click-baity :lol:



Oh people would still want to read even with my title!


----------



## zooeysmom

I thought some people might be interested to see the course map and the judge's score sheet. This was the first time I've ever seen a judge lay them out for us. He was also happy to answer anyone's questions if they didn't understand why they lost points. Very nice!


----------



## lily cd re

I have never shown to this judge, but think I would like to. His score sheet is really easy to make sense out of and the course looks appropriately challenging!


----------



## zooeysmom

I sought this judge out, thanks to the wonderful FB rally judge reviews group that you encouraged me to join  I have found the reviews to be extremely accurate!


----------



## zooeysmom

*Got our second RA leg today!*

And a score of 97 and first place! So proud of my boy!


----------



## lily cd re

You both look very happy! Congrats.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

YAY!!!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## zooeysmom

Thank you! I was quite amazed by the score, as I wouldn't have been so generous. Judge was Alvin Eng, who was absolutely wonderful!!! He actually said, "Good!" when we were finished. Never gotten that before.


----------



## StormeeK

This is so awesome ZMom and Frosty! Love your sweet picture!!


----------



## zooeysmom

Thank you, Stormee


----------



## zooeysmom

This was our course map. Really a nice one.


----------



## Skylar

Fabulous, im so proud of you and Frosty.


----------



## zooeysmom

Thank you, Skylar  :love2:


----------



## Streetcar

Huge congratulations, Zooeysmom and Frosty! So proud of you two, and what darling photos to boot . Methinks Frosty understands his ribbon !


----------



## Click-N-Treat

Awesome! Thanks for posting the course map. That gives me an idea of what to expect when we try getting our first leg in Rally Advanced next weekend. I am so proud of you both. Very nice job.


----------



## zooeysmom

Thank you, Streetcar  He totally knows when he wins and is very proud! 

Click, I am wishing you and Noelle the best of luck next weekend!! We are also signed up for trials on Sat. and Sun. but I'm not sure if we'll go (it's the benched show, may be a bit much).


----------



## Mufar42

WOW! Congratulations to both you and Frosty!


----------



## Skylar

Click-N-Treat said:


> Awesome! Thanks for posting the course map. That gives me an idea of what to expect when we try getting our first leg in Rally Advanced next weekend. I am so proud of you both. Very nice job.


Good luck Click. 

Sending you and zoesmom winning vibes for next weekend.


----------



## zooeysmom

Thank you, Mufar!


----------



## lily cd re

That was a great course. It used the space of the ring nicely in a way that would be nice for both small and large dogs and kept green Advanced dogs that my have real attraction for jumps away from the jump until it was the next station.


----------



## zooeysmom

He is one of the most considerate judges I've had, Catherine! I put him right at the top of my list.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Woooooo hooooo! Big Congratulations! My goodness. What a good team you guys are. It's so cool how you had a few bleeps but got right back into business in no time. You must be so proud.:congrats::adore:


----------



## zooeysmom

Thank you, Pb! I am proud of us! 

I've decided to sit out next weekend's show to give us a break. I need to catch up on school work, and I'll enter Frosty at another show with this judge so we can fully enjoy the experience again, no matter how we do.


----------



## lily cd re

zooeysmom said:


> Thank you, Pb! I am proud of us!
> 
> I've decided to sit out next weekend's show to give us a break. I need to catch up on school work, and I'll enter Frosty at another show with this judge so we can fully enjoy the experience again, no matter how we do.



Don't forget that you need Qs from at least two different judges to get your title. I have two rally students who are in advanced right now who both got 2 Qs in intermediate at my club's December trial. Our next local rally trial is a thursday evening in early February but it is the same judge they already got the first Qs with so they are entering my club's February 9th trial with a different judge.


----------



## zooeysmom

lily cd re said:


> Don't forget that you need Qs from at least two different judges to get your title. I have two rally students who are in advanced right now who both got 2 Qs in intermediate at my club's December trial. Our next local rally trial is a thursday evening in early February but it is the same judge they already got the first Qs with so they are entering my club's February 9th trial with a different judge.


Yep, I didn't forget! We had (the also wonderful) Chris Cornell give us our first leg, so we're all set


----------



## chinchillafuzzy

So wonderful!!! Huge congratulations!


----------



## zooeysmom

Thank you, chinchillafuzzy!


----------



## zooeysmom

*Frosty titled today!*

All right, so we were going to take a break, but at Tuesday night's class my trainer encouraged us to go compete today. Since I had already paid for it and we were in the groove, I decided to go for it. 

This was at the Cow Palace in San Francisco, and is one of the only benched shows left in the country. It is majorly down in numbers from years past, but it is still running and still has what I would learn, an amazing feel and warmth to it. 

Okay, so there were two entered in Rally Advanced A. Frosty and me and my show friend, Christine, who has an amazing Chihuahua, Max. I watched them go and they did great, although little Max was sniffing the ground quite a bit. Then we went in and had one of the rockiest courses ever. We had to repeat a record of 3 signs :lol: Frosty also sniffed and was out of position a few times. I thought we were on the verge of a 70/NQ. As I exited the ring, the judge said, "Very good!" I had heard she is very nice and supportive of exhibitors. 

I went back to our crating area to give Frosty his jackpot and asked my friend to check the scoreboard for me. She came back with thumbs up and told me we got an 85. She was the much deserved winner with a 94. The judge had big smiles for us and told me, "Great handling." It's funny how these past two weekends are the only times I've ever gotten comments, and it is such a boost. I'm so appreciative of the nice judges! Today's was Dr. Pamela Regan who I will happily show under again in the future. 

After our ring time, we went with our training club friend, Allyn, to watch some of the breed rings. Here is a picture of Frosty hanging out and watching with us. He was one of only 2 spoos at the show and served as the most amazing breed ambassador ever. Oh, and I talked with SO many people, I even discovered two were members of Poodle Forum! That was really neat. (They are not regulars, but I remembered our conversations.)

Okay, nap time!


----------



## lily cd re

Awesome, congratulations to you two! That was a very nice course. It flows and there are no tricks that would tend to get one lost. I'm glad you had a nice outing.


----------



## Dechi

Congratulations to you and Frosty ! It seems to me he only started yesterday and he is so good already !

It seems like Frosty is more natural than Maizie at this kind of event ?


----------



## zooeysmom

Catherine, it was a nice course! Had there not been a million things on the floor and a huge audience, it should have been pretty easy for us. 

Thank you, Dechi! Maizie has not been given a fair chance, so I have no idea how she'd be at a Rally trial! Perhaps one day she'll have her day to see how she likes it. For now, she's entered in some upcoming barn hunts


----------



## Skylar

Wow, wow, wow. Huge congratulations to you and Frosty.


----------



## zooeysmom

Thank you, Skylar!


----------



## Streetcar

Congratulations, and good job in crowds!!

Oh my goodness, you should have seen my double take when I was down in the lower breed benching area and thought I saw you! The lovely young lady I saw was with a handsome young man, and I had not seen you mention anyone along those lines, so said nothing. But she could have been your sister or cousin, she looked so much like your photos. If a Spoo had been attached to her, I'd have spoken up for sure.

Wasn't sure which day I'd go, or even *if* I'd get there, but did today. Sad to see the empty benching spots, but still, mostly full. The Chi folks did their wonderful, traditional, and much appreciated decorating. I burst into tears at the bench with people of my former breed, and said how I still can't even see them without crying, but was fully understood and my tears embraced .

Happily, got some items on the shopping list, including Lainee topknot bands. Got to brag about Viking Queen at the Nature's Specialties booth, and say how she is their best marketing person EVER . And bought another16 oz. bottle of Almond Crisp and a Plum Silky to try out. Haven't even tried my first bottle of Almond Crisp yet (has been too chilly in the apt. to bathe), but bought another, thanks to Viking Queen's testimony ! (Not that I'm abandoning my other beloved brands entirely!!

Great job to you and Frosty on your performance!! This was different, because it has so many members of the public who aren't in the fancy attending.


----------



## zooeysmom

Aww, Streetcar, I should have sent you a PM!! Ugh, you're one of the top people I want to meet in person and we were so close! We will meet one day, right? I'm glad you had a nice time at the show, though  :love2:


----------



## lily cd re

ZM sniffing the floor is a big battle, especially when we really can't have any clue about how attractive the smells on the mats are. I would do a lot of head's up attention training. When Javelin even starts to drop his head I tell him "UP" to let him know he should have eyes up with me. He still can be slow to respond, but he is getting better and better. Also practice with stuff on the floor and teach Frosty to leave it for those things. I use chalk marks and painter's tape to mimic how judges sometimes mark the floor and I also use stuffing fluff from old toys to mimic accumulating golden retrievers sheds. And after Lily failed a Master recall over jump in December because she went to visit figure 8 with distractions objects I have been putting toys on the floor too.


----------



## zooeysmom

Thanks, Catherine. I definitely need to do _a lot_ of work on keeping his attention. This venue did not have matting--it was just a concrete floor with all of these plastic pieces everywhere. I definitely prefer an indoor matted ring.


----------



## lily cd re

If those plastic pieces were laid out by the show super they probably have all sorts of lovely smells!


----------



## Click-N-Treat

Congratulations! Well done!


----------



## zooeysmom

Thank you, Click! :love2: Can't wait to hear about your weekend


----------



## Click-N-Treat

I wrote about our back to back rally trial here: https://www.poodleforum.com/24-perf...res-competitive-obedience-44.html#post3218167


----------



## Streetcar

zooeysmom said:


> Aww, Streetcar, I should have sent you a PM!! Ugh, you're one of the top people I want to meet in person and we were so close! We will meet one day, right? I'm glad you had a nice time at the show, though  :love2:


Eh, chances are most likely I'd not have seen the PM in time anyway, and trust me, I'm the least appealing person to meet in person. Pretty boring, not interesting. On the other hand. YOU and Frosty, oh my word!! All your training is paying off, and as a student again, that you can find/make the time to do it - and so successfully - is freaking AMAZING!!! Go team ZM!!! :amen:


----------



## zooeysmom

Streetcar, you are very humble. You are kind, thoughtful, supportive, and love poodles. We'd have tons to talk about!


----------

